# Equipped with Gene. Pod chip, Drag Nano, New generation of VOOPOO Drag



## VOOPOO (28/3/19)

Equipped with Gene. Pod chip, Drag Nano, our brand new generation of VOOPOO Drag, enables you to feel the true flavors of ejuice. This pod vape kit is good to the last puff!!!

Guess, which one will be Drag Nano?
Maybe there is none, haha~


----------

